# Seasonal allergies



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's been licking his feet and rubbing his face on the rugs the past few days. I suspect seasonal allergies since we haven't changed his food or added anything. He's also been spending a lot of time outdoors since my husband is on vacation.

Today I finally gave him 50 mg. of Benadryl...worked like a charm, he hasn't licked or itched all afternoon. Is this something I can give him long-term? He didn't have this last summer.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We've left our guy on benadryl for the last month and a half - seems to get itchy after being outside.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have no advice - just throwing in "here too" and a "curse wet weather" comment. 

My guy hasn't been tested, but since his drippy eyes and runny nose seems to coincide with cooler/moist temps, I'm going to guess it's mildew or mold that he's breathing in outside. 

I would discuss long term with your vet, but I vaguely remember them telling me that my guy could get benadryl whenever necessary.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My kaycee had her seasonal allergies. Spring the bermuda grass greened and life oak pollen got her. And then the pine pollen got her. Rainy weather , mold spores grew--and that got her. And fleas any time. But i do know if they are allergic to thing that happened seasonal, they will react during that season.

As for benadryl, my honey has been on it dialy for over 2 years. She doesn't have allergies, but she had a mast cell tumor removed from her leg a year ago may and theyput of histamines. My vet said give her the benadryl daily to prevent spread of histamines if she has any undetected mast cell tumors.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our vet gave me the OK to give chlorapheniramine (sp) aka Chloratrimeton for any of our dogs with seasonal environmental allergies. I got the generic version at Walmart for 2.96 for 100 tabs and for Toby, at 54 lbs, it's 2 tabs in the a.m. and 2 tabs in the p.m. It doesn't sedate him like Benadryl is supposed to do. She didn't want us on Benadryl for the seasonal stuff but save it for allergic reactions to things like bee stings.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, Hank still has the itchies when the Benadryl starts to wear off. Been giving it to him every 12 hours. I went over to Tractor Supply and bought some Micro-tek shampoo so I'm going to try that tonight. 

The grass is so dry, maybe that has something to do with it. We have a long wait until the first freeze.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Maddie has seasonal allergies - she just chews at her paws constantly.

Vet said put her on Bendadryl - no long term issues. It helps a little.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Our Logan also has had seasonal allergies his entire life. We used Chlor-trimeton for many years. Then when Claritan became generic and less expensive our Vet had us switch to the generic "Loratadin". He gets one pill in the am/pm. It also does not make him drowzy like the Chlor-trimeton did.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

UPDATE -

The Benadryl worked well at first but it seemed to stop being effective so I called the vet to ask about another possible OTC med. He said they (OTC meds) work somewhat but a shot would be better. Plus, Hank has the fur licked off one of his back feet and I worried about a hot spot from it so I took him in. Sure enough, he needed an antibiotic along with a steroid to stop the itching. Brought home some oral antibiotics as well.

Next fall I'll be ready for the possible need for an allergy shot early.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Willow52 said:


> UPDATE -
> 
> The Benadryl worked well at first but it seemed to stop being effective so I called the vet to ask about another possible OTC med. He said they (OTC meds) work somewhat but a shot would be better. Plus, Hank has the fur licked off one of his back feet and I worried about a hot spot from it so I took him in. Sure enough, he needed an antibiotic along with a steroid to stop the itching. Brought home some oral antibiotics as well.
> 
> Next fall I'll be ready for the possible need for an allergy shot early.


I'm glad you got him to the vet and I hope he gets relief ASAP! Poor boy. You might ask your vet for a hydroxyzine prescription for seasonal allergies. It's a little stronger than the OTC antihistamines and worked pretty well for Barkley during the worst times of the year.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

This old post might help. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ard/94545-what-i-learned-about-allergies.html


----------

